# i have a question..



## seantoy123 (Dec 18, 2009)

i have a yellow banded mice and a pew.. i bred them...

why is t that the litter have no banded?

i only got 3 pew and 1 (i dont know what it is) lol...


----------



## seantoy123 (Dec 18, 2009)

how can i produce the banded one?


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

A banded mouse usually has only one banded gene as two banded genes make too much white on the mouse, so your litter would have half banded and half self. It's possible that the PEWs in the litter are banded underneath the albino 'mask' but you'd only know by breeding them. If you want more bandeds, try breeding the non-PEW baby to the banded parent. There'll be a few PEWs as both mice will carry the gene but you'd be pretty unlucky to have no bandeds from that pairing!

Another possibilty is that your banded mouse is actually recessive broken and there were no banded babies as the other parent didn't carry the gene, in which case the mating I suggested would produce more marked mice as the baby would carry it from the marked parent.

Hope this helps!

Sarah xxx


----------



## seantoy123 (Dec 18, 2009)

thanks..

ill try breeding them when they get older and is ready to breed..

thanks again..


----------

